# Option to automatically stop recording after a period of time



## EternalAceGames (Mar 29, 2017)

Okay possibly the greatest example is when you record a game, 2 hours later, you forget you're recording but put your PC to sleep, OBS stays running in the background, right?

I'm not entirely sure if that's what it does but I did this on my HP Laptop and 7 hours later i'd had a video worth half a gigabyte.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 30, 2017)

Check Tools -> Output timer


----------



## jonnyD (Apr 16, 2019)

Do not see tools anywhere in the OBS app. I would like to be able to start and stop desktop screen capture at specific times.
Never mind. Discovered I had an older version of OBS. Will investigate the current one.


----------



## Mountain Mike (May 16, 2021)

I don't see it either. I'm using streamlabs 1.1.2


----------



## Donald1x (Jul 14, 2021)

Similar request is to be able to stop recording as soon as a source (Window Capture) is stopped. and there is no active source of (video) input. 

I use OBS to record zoom calls. and I have many along the day. Preferably it records into separate files every time I start and stop a zoom call. (or microsoft team, webex, etc etc.)


----------

